# 'Super HD' 1080P for everyone that has compatible players



## oldschoolecw

http://www.engadget.com/2013/09/26/netflix-super-hd-open-to-everyone/

Feeling left out because your internet provider isn't on board with Netflix's Open Connect program that provides access to its Super HD high-bitrate 1080p streams? Let that feeling of abandonment go, as the company has announced all of its customers (with compatible players) now have access to the higher quality video (and, in the US, 3D).

More at link above


----------



## dettxw

Guess I better get that new Roku out of the box it's been sitting in and hook it up.
Was waiting on a replacement receiver. Got a new one because Denons do not play nice with my HR34 (tinny audio on either the regular show or commercials that no combination of receiver & DVR settings helps, except for those that fake multichannel output), and also needed more HDMI ports but it's been sitting around in a box too.


----------



## oldschoolecw

It's not showing up on my 360 yet, but it did for a day sometime last month


----------



## Athlon646464

Anyone know how to check for it? The link to the Netflix page I've found on the 'net is no longer there. My ISP is Charter so I haven't seen it yet.


----------



## Nighthawk68

I have Charter, and its showing up in SuperHD on both my AppleTV and Oppo BDP-103


----------



## Nighthawk68

It shows up right in the item/title description


----------



## Athlon646464

I've had 'Super HD' in the description of many titles for months, but I haven't been able to stream it because Charter wasn't part of Netflix's content-delivery network.

Netflix used to have a web page that would test whether or not Super HD was getting through and it always indicated 'not available' for me, even though the title listed 'Super HD'.

My guess is folks see that designation even if watching Netflix on a device that doesn't support 1080p. Doesn't mean they are actually seeing it though.


----------



## Nighthawk68

Mine only just showed up in SuperHD, across town my friend had Frontier DSL, and its been showing SuperHD for 6 months, and on the same Netflix account


----------



## coolman302003

Athlon646464 said:


> Anyone know how to check for it? The link to the Netflix page I've found on the 'net is no longer there. My ISP is Charter so I haven't seen it yet.


Quite a few people have been having problems even streaming the standard HD streams with Charter off and on since July. https://secure.dslreports.com/forum/r28460076-Netflix-HD-What-is-going-on-

But anyway to answer your question, an easy way to check - play "Example Short 23.976 (2010)" if you get 4300 or 5800 kbps bit rate you are getting 'Super HD'

The bit rate is displayed on screen with this 'interesting' title.


----------



## Athlon646464

coolman302003 said:


> Quite a few people have been having problems even streaming the standard HD streams with Charter off and on since July. https://secure.dslreports.com/forum/r28460076-Netflix-HD-What-is-going-on-
> 
> But anyway to answer your question, an easy way to check - play "Example Short 23.976 (2010)" if you get 4300 or 5800 kbps bit rate you are getting 'Super HD'
> 
> The bit rate is displayed on screen with this 'interesting' title.


Thank you for that! Never knew those example videos were there!!

On my PC it stopped at 3000 kbps. On my 1080p Roku it scaled all the way up to 5800 kbps at 1920 x 1080! Looks like Super HD for me......

Thanks again.


----------



## lparsons21

Just tested on my MacBook Pro w/Retina and it maxed at 3000

On my iPad Mini it maxed at 1750

I'll try the AppleTV and BluRay player later.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## sigma1914

Mine is staying around 1750. That's disappointing.


----------



## Athlon646464

sigma1914 said:


> Mine is staying around 1750. That's disappointing.


On what device? It's download speed _and_ device dependent.


----------



## sigma1914

Athlon646464 said:


> On what device? It's download speed _and_ device dependent.


Oops, sorry I forgot. Uverse 18/1 plan, Roku 2xs.


----------



## Athlon646464

I have the XS and 15/5 w/Charter and get Super HD. If your download speed is supposed to be 18 then you might want to check to make sure you're getting what you're paying for.

http://www.speedtest.net/


----------



## Athlon646464

I just did a test and got this:


----------



## sigma1914




----------



## Athlon646464

Strange you are seeing only 1750 on your XS. Wired or wifi? (Mine is wired.)


----------



## sigma1914

Wifi, only 2 feet away.


----------



## Rich

Athlon646464 said:


> Anyone know how to check for it? The link to the Netflix page I've found on the 'net is no longer there. My ISP is Charter so I haven't seen it yet.


I use Cablevision and I've had it from the time it was introduced. You have to go into the movie/program summary to see if it is in Super HD or not. If you haven't seen it yet you're in for a treat. It's actually hard to go from watching programs on NF in Super HD to D*'s 1080i. Takes a few minutes to adjust. Sure would be nice if D* could send out the same PQ.

Rich


----------



## Rich

Athlon646464 said:


> I've had 'Super HD' in the description of many titles for months, but I haven't been able to stream it because Charter wasn't part of Netflix's content-delivery network.
> 
> Netflix used to have a web page that would test whether or not Super HD was getting through and it always indicated 'not available' for me, even though the title listed 'Super HD'.
> 
> My guess is folks see that designation even if watching Netflix on a device that doesn't support 1080p. Doesn't mean they are actually seeing it though.


You _*will*_ know it when you see it. Almost as good as a BD. What I don't get is why all the Super HD content doesn't have 5.1 sound.

Rich


----------



## Rich

Athlon646464 said:


> I just did a test and got this:


I find Speed Test to be very misleading. If your router's software allows you to run a speed test I think you're more likely to see what you're actually getting. I went thru a couple of years with speed problems and Speed Test is what Cablevision kept telling me to use. It disagreed with my router's speed test by a great deal. I finally found out what the problem was and now both Speed Test and my router agree. But it all depends on which location you pick to test from. Naturally, Cablevision chooses the NYC Optimum server. And they don't care what your router says, which is just wrong.

Rich


----------



## Athlon646464

Rich said:


> I use Cablevision and I've had it from the time it was introduced. You have to go into the movie/program summary to see if it is in Super HD or not. If you haven't seen it yet you're in for a treat. It's actually hard to go from watching programs on NF in Super HD to D*'s 1080i. Takes a few minutes to adjust. Sure would be nice if D* could send out the same PQ.
> 
> Rich


The movie summary always says if it's available in 'Super HD' if it is made available at all, not necessarily if you can actually get it or not.

I asked my question because the movie summary is not tailored to your account/device/ISP combination. Therefore I asked if there is a way to test my connection like there has been in the past (the old web page to do that is gone). That old web page always said I could not get it even if the title was available with it and I saw it in the description.

The 'example' video does just that. Charter did not let 'Super HD' through to me before Netflix just opened it up, so even though it was available on some titles, I could not get it because of Charter. Now I get it on my Roku XS as evidenced by the example video test. I can actually watch it slowly scale to my connection with live stats on my screen right up to my download speed.


----------



## Tom Servo

I'm happy they're doing this since it will shift performance pressure to the ISPs who refuse to partner with Netflix's free CDN. 

I'm disappointed at myself now for cheapening out and buying a 720p screen for the bedroom, where my Roku is. I never thought in a million years I'd have access to 1080p Netflix content so I didn't bother to pony up a few extra bucks for a higher res screen.

Sent from my Droid DNA via the DBSTalk app.


----------



## gpg

Anybody have success getting the Netflix sample to report bit rates using a Sony Bluray player or Sony smart tv? My two Chromecast-enabled TVs report Super HD specs, but my Sony TV and Bluray player simply stream the video without showing any information.


----------



## sigma1914

gpg said:


> Anybody have success getting the Netflix sample to report bit rates using a Sony Bluray player or Sony smart tv? My two Chromecast-enabled TVs report Super HD specs, but my Sony TV and Bluray player simply stream the video without showing any information.


My Oppo player doesn't report it, either. My Roku and Panasonic plasma do, though. I guess Sony and Oppo aren't supported... yet.


----------



## sigma1914

sigma1914 said:


> Mine is staying around 1750. That's disappointing.





Athlon646464 said:


> On what device? It's download speed _and_ device dependent.





sigma1914 said:


> Oops, sorry I forgot. Uverse 18/1 plan, Roku 2xs.


Weird... my Panasonic has NF and does just fine with 5800 kbps.


----------



## Athlon646464

gpg said:


> Anybody have success getting the Netflix sample to report bit rates using a Sony Bluray player or Sony smart tv? My two Chromecast-enabled TVs report Super HD specs, but my Sony TV and Bluray player simply stream the video without showing any information.


Is it possible you chose the incorrect video after doing a search for 'Example'? Some of the many 'Example' videos available have stats on screen and many do not.


----------



## gpg

Athlon646464 said:


> Is it possible you chose the incorrect video after doing a search for 'Example'? Some of the many 'Example' videos available have stats on screen and many do not.


Nope, I'm using the same video on all four devices that I checked. The bit rate shows up on the two Chromecast devices but not on my Sonys. Thanks for trying to help.


----------



## Athlon646464

^^^
That's interesting. I'll try it on my Sony BD player later today and see what happens and let you know. I haven't used the apps on that in some time.........


----------



## Athlon646464

gpg said:


> Nope, I'm using the same video on all four devices that I checked. The bit rate shows up on the two Chromecast devices but not on my Sonys. Thanks for trying to help.


No stats on my Sony either (BDP-S570), although the picture looks fantastic. I much prefer the Roku interface than the Sony's.


----------



## gpg

Athlon646464 said:


> No stats on my Sony either (BDP-S570), although the picture looks fantastic. I much prefer the Roku interface than the Sony's.


Thanks for checking. I'm getting a great picture on my Sony BDP too, so I'm guessing it is displaying Super HD even though there's no way to verify it.


----------



## Tom Servo

Eh, I was better off not knowing… LOL. In the bedroom with the 720p TV I got the bitrate maxing out at 3,000 kbps with 1280x720 or whatever it is…
So I moved it to the living room, to the TV that supports 1080p… and couldn't get more than a sustained 575 kbps. Not even HD, just 640x480. Bummer. The wireless router's just three feet away so it shouldn't be an issue on my end. (In the bedroom, it's 3 inches away.)


----------



## Athlon646464

Tom Servo said:


> Eh, I was better off not knowing&#8230; LOL. In the bedroom with the 720p TV I got the bitrate maxing out at 3,000 kbps with 1280x720 or whatever it is&#8230;
> So I moved it to the living room, to the TV that supports 1080p&#8230; and couldn't get more than a sustained 575 kbps. Not even HD, just 640x480. Bummer. The wireless router's just three feet away so it shouldn't be an issue on my end. (In the bedroom, it's 3 inches away.)


On what device?

And your router is next to a common wall between your bedroom and living room? Can you wire your device and eliminate wireless?


----------

